# Show us your Brew Brat



## Yob (9/1/14)

are little brew assistants often amusing? do they help you on brew-day?

Do they fill the FV with crayons or kittens? the most entertaining thing on the couch today was a book... which book you ask? which other would be appropriate :lol:





Whose a proud Daddy?


----------



## rehab (9/1/14)

Chuck them on the stir plate to help them grow big and strong Yob


----------



## carniebrew (9/1/14)

Here's mine:



Oh wait, that's what I play while mashing...soz...


----------



## brad81 (9/1/14)

carniebrew said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you have triplets.


----------



## carniebrew (9/1/14)

LOL...my brats are 9, 8 and 5 so I'm in enough pain already....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/1/14)

Yob said:


> Do they fill the airlock with crayons or kittens?


Fixed


----------



## GalBrew (9/1/14)

Not sure how much help he is at 2 weeks of age, but here is my assistant.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (9/1/14)

Helping dad unwrap the pressy's. loves looking in the kettle on brew day.


----------



## Crusty (9/1/14)

I've got three & they all help in their own little way, especially the young fella.


----------



## Camo1234 (9/1/14)

Mine seems to be on her best behavior when it is brew day... Mum hates it that she is calm for me when it is my turn to stay home for the day!

She loves nothing more than a brew day and watching the cricket!


----------



## barls (9/1/14)

Mines just one and loves pulling air locks out of fermenters. Also I keep joking that we are up to chapter 3 in how to brew by Palmer for story time


----------



## pedleyr (9/1/14)

I've got a 4 year old boy and 2 year old twins, boy and a girl. I'll put a picture up when I'm at my computer 

The twins love helping with bottling. Big boy only becomes interested once the twins start helping. They're a massive pain in the arse! But they love dunking the bottles in the StarSan bucket and emptying. 

Little boy eats grains out of the bucket by the handful so I've had to move the buckets up higher. All 3 of them saw that crown lager ad with the barley farmer and started saying "he's making beer" as soon as they saw the grain. 

All are obsessed with doughing in, and my wife seems to manage to disappear at the exact moment. It's actually a source of tension because it's ******* dangerous to have 3 kids around close to 40 litres of 70 degree water while I have my hands full. 

So I'm back to brewing when they're asleep and just bottling with the kids. 

As chaotic as they make it, I love that they're interested in it.


----------



## pedleyr (9/1/14)

Here are my 3


----------



## TheWiggman (9/1/14)

Pretty amazing Pedleyr, I have exactly the same family setup as yours. Youngest boy loves it, also was engaged with the Crown ad. 
My wife bought me a brewing book. I read it from cover to cover and it lived in the dining room. While at work the twins were outside and eldest mysteriously disappeared. He was inside reading the book, and when asked said "I need some strawberries to make beer". Champion. I upsided him when I got home for wanting girly flavours in beers though and made him skull a stout to teach him a lesson.


----------



## Yob (9/1/14)

RIS?


----------



## RobjF (9/1/14)

Here are my two helping out.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (9/1/14)

Three years old and the only way to keep him out of trouble in the brewhouse (garage) is to let him play in the 'little car'.
He's only tooted the horn once when I was bottling at the bench near the front end of the car....my best vertical leap of all time.


----------



## philmud (10/1/14)

My little dude is no help at all. This is his idea of helping me to measure out the strike water.


----------



## Truman42 (10/1/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1389300613.662956.jpg My little dude is no help at all. This is his idea of helping me to measure out the strike water.


That pic is a classic, the jug has magnified his head so it looks like his head is the shape as the jug.

Enjoy them while they're young gents. My kids arent interested in my brewing at all. The only interest my almost 18 year old daughter shows is wanting to taste my beer in case one of them happens to taste like her favourite vodka cruiser.

My other daughter is 16 and couldn't care less and my 2 sons 13 and 11 cant get their eyes off the xbox to even know what Im doing half the time. They occasionally walk into the brewery, ask a couple of questions like theyre interested then hit me with 

Can I......

have some money
Go to a friends
Eat the chocolate etc in the fridge


----------



## Fents (10/1/14)

meet Asher, he's 3 years old and loves everything and anything that daddy does...brewing, mowing, whipper snippering, cricket, golf, if Dad does it then he has to as well.

Suting up for a brewday - notice the brewing / mowing boots





Loves to have a spin on dad's turntables





Having a fish


----------



## GavinO (12/1/14)

My little helper back when I used to bottle my brews


----------



## goomboogo (12/1/14)

Completely useless with anything brewing related.


----------



## warra48 (12/1/14)

goomboogo,

We have a 12½ year old pug, when she was younger she looked just like yours.

She's down in BS2 is my assistant but, like yours, completely useless for brewing except for some company.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (28/1/14)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Three years old and the only way to keep him out of trouble in the brewhouse (garage) is to let him play in the 'little car'.
> He's only tooted the horn once when I was bottling at the bench near the front end of the car....my best vertical leap of all time.


I'll bump this one to remove any potential future accusations of preference. My dad visited last week so we had a tri-generational brewday (he also acted as official photographer).
Here's the eldest of my brew assistants, one day before her 7th birthday, keeping a very watchful eye on the cleat.


----------



## Yob (28/1/14)

That's a nice tribe of rangas mate


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (28/1/14)

Yob said:


> That's a nice tribe of rangas mate


Ha! And true to legend they need some serious 'ranga management'
Musta got the temper from their mum h34r:


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (22/4/14)

Righto Yob, I'll join the proud dad thread.

I used to think kegging was easy till Connor started to help out. Business is named after the little man. He proved himself worthy by requesting small bowls of crystal malt to snack on in car trips and attempting to up sell customers with random brew gear he grab off the shelf chirping "here you go man". Then just when I though Connor was getting to big to clean out the mash tun from the inside along comes Caelin, a perfect fit for any brew vessel.

Awesome having them, the best thing to happen. But gee whiz brew days are getting slim on the ground now. time for midnight brewing I guess...


----------



## CoopsOz (22/4/14)

I'll jump in on the thread revival too. My little brew hand helping me out with a Kolsch.


----------



## geneabovill (22/4/14)

My two brew assistants.. And the dog, looking less than impressed in his tutu.


----------



## Yob (22/4/14)

:lol:


----------



## real_beer (22/4/14)

After seeing all the eager little helpers above I think we might have to move back to Brisbane so I can put our two granddaughters on brew house duties!


----------



## geneabovill (24/6/14)

Meet the latest addition to my brewing staff. His name is Felix, and like the other two, he's more of a hindrance than a help. He was born 3 days ago at home. 

The details: weighs about 3kg, farts like a champion and spends more time around boobs than most blokes do. He's shaping up to he a proper little champ already.


----------



## zarniwoop (24/6/14)

See my avatar pic. 

It's getting on a bit now and I'm just waiting for number 2 to stand (she's almost there) but when she does I shall update it with two in the pot 

We may go for number three, I may need a bigger pot h34r:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (24/6/14)

Congrats Ruckus, nice job.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/6/14)

Good to see all look like there mums as we know you are all ugly booze hounds :lol:
My brat is a 18 years girl and I am not posting a pic for you perv's. -_-
Nev


----------



## Yob (24/6/14)

Ruckus said:


> farts like a champion and spends more time around boobs than most blokes do. He's shaping up to he a proper little champ already.


I like the cut of his Jib

:beerbang:


----------



## TheWiggman (15/7/14)

No pic for this one, but a delivery rocked up last night and my youngest boy (3) wanted to look inside. Saw the grains and said "For daddy's beer, dad?"
Mum walked past and then he picked up a pack of hops. "Hops, hoppies dad!"

Mum was stunned. "Did he seriously just say hops?"

F^&k yeah he did.


----------



## angus_grant (15/7/14)

I've got a video of my little fella and my wife asked him what Daddy does outside.

"making beers!" was his response. he then waited a bit and said "yep" just to confirm to Mummy that's what Daddy does outside. \m/


----------



## Weizguy (15/7/14)

warra48 said:


> goomboogo,
> 
> We have a 12½ year old pug, when she was younger she looked just like yours.
> 
> She's down in BS2 is my assistant but, like yours, completely useless for brewing except for some company.


...and moral support.

My two (girl - prob young woman - 19yrs, and son - 12 yrs) are both over 5 1/2 ft tall (towering over their mother), and mill my grain with the hand-cranked mill, as well as occasionally providing other help as required. Pass me the 10 min hops, etc.

Daughter is studying Chem Eng and knows a lot more about beer, beer styles and brewing than I did at her age, and blames me for it. Doesn't want to taste my beer or provide feedback on aroma or anything. Teetotal is the right term, I believe.


----------



## warra48 (15/7/14)

Just to confirm it, here's a pic of my assistant.


----------



## waggastew (15/7/14)

What could possibly go wrong with a grain mill and small fingers. Luckily its hand cranked!







Don't you just love it when they go to daycare and say things like 'Daddy brew beer!'


----------



## Alex.Tas (16/7/14)

Here is my helper (Chester) helping me out on my first AG brew day. Likes to keep an eye on whats going on in the brew house.
I've just planted my first three hop plants too, unfortunately he has taken a liking to the horse poo I have been using and I've noticed that there isn't any horse poo left on the surface of the pot plants! lets hope he doesn't go digging for more..

Edit: added pic after finding he ate my fertilizer.


----------



## dago001 (16/7/14)

Alex.Tas said:


> Here is my helper (Chester) helping me out on my first AG brew day. Likes to keep an eye on whats going on in the brew house.
> I've just planted my first three hop plants too, unfortunately he has taken a liking to the horse poo I have been using and I've noticed that there isn't any horse poo left on the surface of the pot plants! lets hope he doesn't go digging for more..
> 
> Edit: added pic after finding he ate my fertilizer


"How do you plead Chester.Tas"
"Guilty your honor, but it was horse poo, and I am a dog."


----------



## CrookedFingers (18/7/14)

The dude.
Helping dad clean and passivate the brew bucket for its maiden voyage !




The happy times did not last long. I accidentally clamped his finger down under one of the clips for the lid.
OUCH.
He is fine now, but the tears flowed like wine and the women did not flock like the salmon of Capistrano.

Anyhow, brew in !!


CF


----------



## eungaibitter1 (15/10/14)

Here's young Nellie, just gone one year old, having a go after some bottling.


----------



## DU99 (15/10/14)

*My brew friend ,i just have to pickup the beer glass and he heads to the shed.*


----------



## spog (15/10/14)

DU99 said:


> *My brew friend ,i just have to pickup the beer glass and he heads to the shed.*


Definitely a man's best friend.


----------



## Yob (14/9/15)

while I admit, it's a bit early to label him a brew brat, Im sure I'll have him mashing in in no time..

Hamish joined us today and Im pleased as punch..

Hamish the Mash Monster




Mums doing well and is equally chuffed..

Time for a few celebratory ales..

:super: :beerbang:  

(and yes, it does look like he was born with a 5oclock shadow on that lip.. My man!!)


----------



## GrumpyPaul (14/9/15)

He's kinda cute....are you sure you're related?


----------



## Yob (14/9/15)

sure I am, he's already started growing a beard


----------



## mofox1 (14/9/15)

Hoisting a Simcoe IPA in your honour right now.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (14/9/15)

So he gets his looks from his mum....and facial hair from his dad then?


----------



## Grott (14/9/15)

Note the Brewers grip, he's a brewer for sure.
Cheers


----------



## MartinOC (15/9/15)

Congrat's to you & Sandy on Hamish's safe arrival. :super:

Raising my morning cuppa to you.


----------



## Grott (15/9/15)

how's your head this am Yob?


----------



## Camo6 (15/9/15)

Big congrats Jesse!


----------



## Spiesy (16/9/15)

Congrats Jesse! Awesome news.


----------



## Spiesy (16/9/15)

Here's my little guy, Will, getting the basics down (he routinely pulls my brewing books down and goes through them). Such a little cutie! - coming on 14-months old now.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (19/9/15)

Cute as, kids are awesome. 
Our first was stillborn at 25 weeks. 
Here is our miracle brew brat Zoe 16 months old & can't imagine life without her though!
She likes to check out ingredients and probably has a better sense of smell than me!


----------



## Mardoo (2/11/16)

Very, very stoked. While Mommy was unwell my 5 y.o. daughter joined me in the brewery yesterday, washing kegs and fermenters, tasting grain to formulate a recipe I'm working on and pitching a new ferment. She even, totally of her own accord, made her own blend of grain, asked me to mill it and then "Mix it with really hot water". After letting it sit in a vacuum flask for half an hour at 65 ("Daddy, its sweet!") she strained it and mixed it with fruit juice. Not a bad drop!  She even got a little geography lesson thanks to the grain, "Here's Belgium, here's Germany, here's New Zealand, here's England, here's America." I had a blast, and actually got stuff done too!


----------



## P!N20 (2/11/16)

My 5yo daughter did a cracking job of the graphics on a recent brew:


----------



## Mardoo (2/11/16)

Awesome!


----------



## Tony121 (2/11/16)

Nice one!

Here are my girls helping me mash in


----------



## Moad (2/11/16)

Here is my little dude chilling after a long day in Hawaii getting bulk compliments from strangers. Have to say I'm a real proud dad, he is 5 months and 10 days off work was a real bonding session. 

Won't be encouraging hanging off beer bottles until many years down the track just in case any fun police are about!


----------



## peekaboo_jones (8/12/16)

My newest brew brat, Emma, born yesterday 7/12/16. 4kg 53cm long


----------



## Yob (8/12/16)

Nice one.. Hope ypu stocked up on full kegs


----------



## peekaboo_jones (9/12/16)

Ha! Thanks yob. Unfortunately I don't keg yet... but I'm trying to get through my bottle stockpile to move onto some new stuff. 60L bottled last week... more to ferment next week


----------



## spog (9/12/16)

Congrats Dad !, sshhhh don't tell Mum that you are getting all the accolades for 3.7 seconds of HARD work. [emoji41]


----------



## Killer Brew (10/12/16)

My brew brat "helping" with the hop additions some months back. Already has more hair than the old man!


----------



## Dez. (10/12/16)

My 4yo doing one of his chores.


----------



## Yob (16/12/16)

A fiend for Yeasty Boys Gunnamatta at 12 months.. he gets a finger in the foam and goes nuts for it 

not so big on the RIS as yet -_-


----------



## Nullnvoid (16/12/16)

Yob said:


> Moosha.JPG
> 
> A fiend for Yeasty Boys Gunnamatta at 12 months.. he gets a finger in the foam and goes nuts for it
> 
> not so big on the RIS as yet -_-


Looks like the one at the back has been hitting the RIS a bit too hard and is now passed out!


----------

